
Developing NASA's mission software with Java - ScottWRobinson
https://jaxenter.com/developing-nasas-mission-software-with-java-108114.html
======
ShardPhoenix
>One of the unique requirements is that we must use accredited software. This
means that we can’t just pull in third-party JAR files at will, but we can use
anything already contained within the JDK.

This policy seems dubious to me. It forces the teams to roll their own
immature versions of things rather than rely on heavily used (and thus heavily
battle-tested) 3rd party libraries. (Any special code screening applied to
internal code could also be applied to open-source 3rd party code too).

------
LoSboccacc
tl;dr: Java FX was convenient for data visualization. all computation software
still not java, mission control and other realtime stuff definitely not java.

To be fair I worked with netbeans as well for a while and definitely like it
better than eclipse. never tried Java FX because Swing is so convenient once
you get the hang of the layout managers and you can drop to Graphics2D anyway
for everything else.

~~~
the_rosentotter
God forbid someone should think something positive was said about Java.

> Java FX was convenient for data visualization

Was? They clearly gush over it and mention that they are replacing legacy
systems with Java - without specifying 'data visualization' as the only use.

 _" At the FDF [Flight Dynamics Facility] we’ve been using Java for all of our
new application development, and intend to continue doing so"._

> mission control and other realtime stuff definitely not java.

"Definitely" is your interjection. _" JavaFX [..] start out as ‘nice to
have’s, the usefulness quickly becomes apparent in the operations environment.
Before long, JavaFX becomes a first class citizen in the ground system
software."_

They seem to be happy with it and not precluding any particular uses.

~~~
analognoise
"Ground system software" is the software that isn't part of the platform - the
same verbiage is used for aerospace development. I've worked on bomber
platforms that had test software written in Labview, and I'd say the same
thing - "definitely not mission control or platform software".

~~~
pron
As I said in another comment, Java is most definitely used to write hard
realtime, safety-critical software in both embedded and server systems.

------
tedchs
Warning, article is product placement for Netbeans. Author bio at the bottom:
"Geertjan Wielenga is a principal product manager in Oracle for NetBeans".

~~~
bitmapbrother
No it's not. It just happens to be the IDE they use at NASA - probably because
it's made by Oracle and meets their requirements.

Additionally, the article is about how:

>Four of NASA’s top engineers explain the role that Java, JavaFX and NetBeans
play in NASA’s space missions.

Hardly what I would call product placement.

------
ww520
JavaFX sounds interesting. How is it compared to Swing?

~~~
cbsmith
JavaFX is kind of a reaction to all that was wrong with Swing.

------
beebs93
I don't use Java, but I found this fascinating. Very interesting article.

